# Sound through receiver using HDMI/ARC on a Panasonic P65VT60 (orST, etc.)



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I am not getting sound from OTA TV (or native apps, and today, from my Mac Mini) from my Panasonic TC-P65VT60 feeding a Denon AVR-X4000. I was getting sound from OTA and the Mac, and don't recall changing any settings, although I did rearrange things and may have changed HDMI cables.

I called Panasonic about the native apps, and he said, "O, known issue, by design, you can only get 2.1 stereo at best through those". Fair enough (although weird on a flagship/sort of TV), but I am certain I was getting audio out in better than 2.1 from OTA, and was getting 7 channel PCM from the Mac.

I've looked at the relevant settings and don't see anything obvious. 

Are any of you with similar Panasonics (64, ST, VT, ZT, whatever) getting this? I would like to be making more use of broadcast, and have the Mrs doing so in advance of booting Time Warner, but this "And now you have to switch to the TV remote to control volume" dealie is not going to help.

TIA.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Was it working previously? Before changing things around?


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I just went to an optical out from the tv to the Denoin, and turned off HDMI/ARC/CEC/Viera Link/Denin HDMI Control. It's simpler, and I get the same stereo or 5.1 I'd have gotten from HDMI/ARC. So I'm done here, thanks.


----------

